# I just wish this thought would go away....



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

I hate this solipstic thought, I know everything is real, why does my mind constantly want to argue and scare itself? Im hoping this thought goes away, but it doesnt seem to be budging. Im hoping people have had this thought for awhile, had it pretty bad, and still managed to rid themselves of it. I feel like the other dp/dr symptoms are gone, I had hoped the thought would leave with them, but the fact that it hasnt has me feeling do defeated... If anyone can offer any hope it would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

First things first, you really have to come to terms with death. Secondly, when you try to retain a grip on reality, one immediately questions themselves to a debate, or projects its immediate or future steps. Thirdly, you may have the need to be constantly stimulated or entertained. A lull in activity makes one with dp/dr question things more so by avoiding stimulation or seeking stimulation, you are being over-stimulated. And this is how the vicious cycle continues (at least in my mind).


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Long for a blank mind, be a blank mind and let yourself be in the state of whatever it is at the moment [let it be], whether its dp/dr, depression, attention deficit, etc. -say: "boy, that is some bad depression or dp"
Sloooooow yourself down.... and let yourself daydream.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

I keep saying expressions like that, 'this is just a thought, it will end', but after 2 months of it I dont know...hopefully i'll just get desensitized to it as time goes on and be able to label it as crap without questioning it.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Just did an exercise that seemed to help, I wrote out reasons for and against that thought, then read them aloud and 'explained' them to myself. Seemed to help, i'll write them here, saying/writing them seems to help.

Against That Thought:
I have emotions
I have senses- I can see, hear, feel etc
I cant control what is around me, I always wanted to fly, I cant just run outside and start flying though








Birth- My memories only go so far back, when I was little. Because, like everyone else I was born from two parents who had lived before me.
Fear is always present with this thought, and I know what compulsive liar fear can be.
It is a what if- what if thoughts can be ANYTHING
Many other people have had that thought, I know alot of you on here have suffered with it, and many others have gotten over it
Because I am human, one of many, nothing special about me, im like everyone else, I just think a bit deeper than some people
Fear and obsessiveness can make irrationality seem like logic
History, things have happened without me being there, and will happen without my presence
Death- If this was an illusion I sure as heck wouldnt have allowed those I loved to die, and I know even though I dont want it to happen, I will die and I cant stop it
I need to eat, drink and use the restroom. I sure didnt want to have to use some of those gross rest stop bathrooms, but I was left with no choice








I feel instinctively that this thought is irrational, that something is not right with it
I Learn new things all the time, mostly from other people
I didnt always have this thought, for 21 years I thought 'normal' things about life
I basically read about this thought from a book, that another person had to conjure up--- Origin Point of thought for me
Life hasnt changed because of this thought, if I suddenly thought everything was an illusion in my head, wouldnt life become a little less monotonous
I get on here and seek help from other people, if I truly believed that thought I wouldnt
And finally I try to hide it from loved ones. I dont leave this site up on my computer, I dont talk about it with my parents(tried, freaked them out) If this was fake I wouldnt worry about that.

And Evidence For that thought:
Nothing.....








I know all the tricks to this thought by now, it has dragged me through hell, and I still deny it to be truth. Doesnt mean it wont make me afraid still, and hopefully it will be completely gone one day. Writing this has helped me get some of the fear out, whew.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

if you still have theese thoughts you probably have dp to some exetent you probly are near recovery and have minor dp wich is why iot all feels strange


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

I sure hope so, I feel like im pushing through some force and on the verge of breaking out(if that makes sense), that all this is almost over but it keeps going back and forth.


----------



## CherryCoke (Oct 24, 2013)

How are you now Hosscat? I have the same problem now and I cant get it out of my mind....


----------

